# Indian Carcass



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Figured I should start a separate thread rather than comment in someones for sale thread. The frame looks like a 20's frame and wouldn't have a split BB. The serial would probably nail down the year. The rear fender is likely incorrect.  V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm right there Shawn.  It looks like a late 20's Westfield frame.   I would just like to have the crank set off of it.  I saw it on Facebook earlier this week.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 17, 2017)

make him an offer , he wants to sell it ,. I only put a price because of the rules


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2017)

I think the seat is on wrong too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2017)

catfish said:


> I think the seat is on wrong too.



Agreed!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Agreed!



I thought that was a given


----------



## Bob Yearick (Jun 17, 2017)

No that's how the seats were in the late 20's. Saw it on the internet so it must be true. Lol. Oh yea. That's my bike. I'm a member now. Hello everyone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Welcome Bob! Would you mind posting a pic of the serial number on the bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 17, 2017)

Coutesy of seller:


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 19, 2017)

does a J prefix serial number translate to 1932 ?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 19, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> does a J prefix serial number translate to 1932 ?




 I interpreted 31 or later. So possibly?


----------

